

A War Journalist’s Worst Case Scenario: The Kidnapping of Michael Scott Moore - kumarski
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/d9ae08733eb9

======
joellarsson
And two Swedish journalists were kidnapped in Syria yesterday:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/2-swedish-
journal...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/2-swedish-journalists-
abducted-in-syria/2013/11/25/0bd3d9ea-560d-11e3-bdbf-097ab2a3dc2b_story.html)

